# UKBFF Portsmouth 8th May - VIP tickets for UKM members



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I do this every year, most of you will know the score

Front centre rows at the Guildhall for UKM members.

Tickets are £15 on the door for standard entry

Im doing them for £14 and only have 100 to sell. The seats will be marked out 'Ministry of Fitness'

If you want any then you can send a cheque to me at the gym, make it payable to Tom Blackman not the gym though please


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Count me in as usual Tom, will take 3 off your hands. I'll get a cheque off to you later today!


----------



## Nols (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll take two from you. Cheque will be in the post shortly...if I find the cheque book! Nolan


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Like to also say that this year I wont be doing any tickets on the day. This caused me a right headache last year so you need to get them before 1st May


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hopefully I will be able to get there... will let you know later today if I can make it and get one of those tickets if I may... nice work Tom...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nols said:


> I'll take two from you. Cheque will be in the post shortly...if I find the cheque book! Nolan


Hows things Nols?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Will grab some too Tom


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Put me down for a ticket Tom will send off cheque asap...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Tom,

Can Jay and I grab two tickets, will send the cheque off tmr - cheers dude

C


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah no probs, Ill be selling them till the last week of April. Tell that gaylord Palfrey to buy some as well.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

are the tickets pre arranged seating mate or is it first come first served...??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I will mark out a number of seats which will say 'reserved for ministry of fitness tickets xxx to xxx'

So keep your ticket stubbs as the people on the door will try and take the whole ticket off you so keep the tear off stubb


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks Tom will keep the stubb... will you be standing on a chair so we can see where the seats are   (dont hit me when I get there mate couldnt resist)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> Thanks Tom will keep the stubb... will you be standing on a chair so we can see where the seats are   (dont hit me when I get there mate couldnt resist)


I have a throne.

Its above the plebs in the cheap seats.


----------



## Nols (Mar 3, 2008)

DB said:


> Hows things Nols?


Hey Baz, i'm all good. I'll email with PM, but will be down at Portsmouth to give you support! Another Nandos with your Mum asking about Crufts again?


----------



## Nols (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Tom, did you re-post those tickets?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nols said:


> Hey Tom, did you re-post those tickets?


tomorrow mate sorry went back in my in tray and got swamped by bills


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nobber, can't find my cheque book, can I bac trans?x


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah thats fine text me and Ill send you the details


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Cheque sent in the post today mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Haimer

Just a word to people planing on ringing me the day before to ask me to bring some..........I WONT HAVE ANY AFTER THE 1st MAY as Im sending the unsold ones back to Paul Smith.

Cheers


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

have u any left tom, il take 2 if u do, thanks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ive still got them mate so can you PM me your address and Ill send tomorrow.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Good luck to all our guys competing today  See you later.


----------

